# 1999 Chevy Tahoe-ignition timing problem



## Tahoe-Ho-Ho (Apr 5, 2008)

Can anyone help? I have a 1999 Tahoe. While driving the intake manifold gasket failed and caused a bunch of coolant to flood the cylinders and get into the oil pan. I pulled the intake replaced the gaskets, cleaned everything and replaced the fluids. Everything is great but I cannot seem to get the ignition timing set correctly. I had to remove the distributor to remove/replace the intake manifold. Is there a trick to re-setting the timing?


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

No quick tip but advise.If you have timing close you could try moving the dist 1 tooth at a time.This is assuming it's not starting.Better yet bring #1 cylinder to tdc compression (remove #1 plug to hear/feel compression and align timing mark on crankshaft pulley).Remove dist and turn shaft so leading edge of rotor is pointing to #1 cyl./mark dist cap position on base of dist where you can see it.As dist lowers into engine shaft will move because of helical cut gear.You need to allow for this.Also it may not go all the way down untill the oil pump drive aligns.If you can see them,the pointers on the pick-up and reluctor will align when the cylinder fires.
Does the engine run at all or is the timing totally fubar?
Once you have it running set the timing with a light following the instructions on the sticker under the hood.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning Gentlemen, In view of the description of fluid spill I would suggest doing a complete compression test on all cylinders after you have tried cardocs suggestion.

There is a possibility of bent conrod or damaged head gasket which can be a pain to diagnose unless a compression test is done.

Cheers, qldit.


----------

